# brush set limited edition + simple makeover = woohoo!!



## strawberry (Sep 15, 2008)

i went to mac store last friday and i get these!!







too bad..they red one is out of stock..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














and the apron from coc collection!!






and i also get this coz i purchased over 250..






i know it's a simple makeover but still...i really like it irl!! it's so natural..and now i'm excited to use the brush..yeay!!


----------



## lukinamama (Sep 15, 2008)

nice haul and nice look


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

for some reason i thought they were out of all of those brushes.  i really want a set, i think that the bags they come with would be really useful.  i just don't know if i would want to spend $50 for something i don't really need


----------



## nunu (Sep 16, 2008)

great haul and nice look!


----------



## masad (Sep 18, 2008)

the brushes are good..believe me..i have purchased the same set,i think i will go and buy the red one also,but these are amazing.
i know people say full size brushes are better but the quality of these is not horrid at all..
i love my SE brushes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice haul btw!! ur lips look beautiful..what lipstick is that?


----------



## Jinni (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *masad* 

 
_nice haul btw!! ur lips look beautiful..what lipstick is that?_

 
I would like to know too. You look beautiful!


----------



## strawberry (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I would like to know too. You look beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i cant remember but i know the lipstick is from COC collection and the MA mixed it with the peachy lipglass to tone down the red as it is too red for me though. thanks ladies!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the pink lipstick your purchased? Great stuff! I really like the look they did on you too


----------



## star25 (Sep 21, 2008)

I got the red brush set because I really wanted the 190se.
The rest of the brushes in the kit are good too, no complaints here.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 21, 2008)

sweety haul, is that a 219SE (pencil), a 212SE and ? what the third eye shadow brush? curious, I have my fingers crossed that I can get my hands on some of the holiday brush sets that are coming out .  I really want to get the face one for myself, and I want to get others as gifts.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 21, 2008)

Great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love the looks too.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovely lips!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

woohoo!!


----------

